# Nomad & iOS 5



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone upgraded their iPad to iOS 5 and see if it still works with their Nomad?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, both the iPhone4 and iPad / iPad2 work fine with IOS5 and Nomad.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, both the iPhone4 and iPad / iPad2 work fine with IOS5 and Nomad.


Ditto. I had no problems upgrading yesterday. My iPad required me to reactivate my device license but it did so with no muss. Interestingly, my iPhone launched as if nothing had changed. But both work without any issues.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

That's. Good news. I'll. Update my iPad tonight. And I should receive my Nomad today.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, both the iPhone4 and iPad / iPad2 work fine with IOS5 and Nomad.


+1

Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I got an iPhone 4S today. I launch the Nomad app, entire email and password and try to activate the device. When I tap the button to activate, the app crashes every time.

Is it possible the Nomad app doesn't work with the 4S for some reason? It would be the 4th device I've activated. So, I haven't used up the 5 device limit.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Hoffer said:


> I got an iPhone 4S today. I launch the Nomad app, entire email and password and try to activate the device. When I tap the button to activate, the app crashes every time.
> 
> Is it possible the Nomad app doesn't work with the 4S for some reason? It would be the 4th device I've activated. So, I haven't used up the 5 device limit.


nevermind

I uninstalled the app and reinstalled it. I got signed in and activated and all is good in the world.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

I received my Nomad yesterday and upgraded my iPad to iOS 5. Worked without any issues.

So far I'm enjoying the Nomad. Perfect for me. I take the train to work everyday for 50 minutes (one way). I get to watch my TV shows.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Does it work in your iOS have been jail broken?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't believe it does.


----------

